# The PAR of sunlight?



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

PAR is also affected by plant density and likely the angle of the light during the time of the year if its outdoors. Par meters are often seen on e bay and amazon but can be found in other online retail outlets. just have to google for the references.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

I got a par meter off of Hoppy on here, very nice. Works for exactly what I need, I had it in the sun before and it read over 1000 par.


----------



## Toby_kourtney (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a par meter from hoppy and I get 1000-1400. Way to much light to be able to balance nutrients and co2 in my opinion.


----------

